# Solved: GE Easy Cam model HO98063



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello...I cant make this pc cam work on XP home. The cd included the drivers and software, however...when I try to run the camera it states VFW driver not found. There a few driver files that actually have the vfw acronym in them but apparently they dont do the trick. There are literally hundreds of posts on various tech blogs with people having the same problem. It would be really cool if I could just download this somewhere. So far after hours of searching..no luck.

Tech customer support is pretty weak.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Have a look in here... The following are Video Capture Drivers. They are VFW and WDM drivers. There is a Universal WDM VFW Compatible Driver which works with many different Video capture cards, and other good drivers for specific video capture devices.

http://www.fgeng.com/drivers.htm

DS


----------

